# Why do Chinese Peps seem to have bad name?



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

This is something I've been wondering about, after I heard a sponsor on another board claim that no peps are actually made outside of china, he said they may be bottled in US but all the raws come from China...

This got me thinking and i think he may have something, and not just talking about peps. IMO without the Chinese we wouldn't have any underground GH whatsoever, we would't have any UGL AAS as i'm sure all UGLs get their raw powders from China...So why do people always seem to be slagging off the quality of chinese products, when they seem to be the only country capable of producing anything?

If the chinese are the only ones with the resources and or expertise to produce underground GH and raw steroid powders, why do people presume that there are people in US or wherever with more expertise/sophistication when it comes to producing peps?


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

A lot of the main compounds used in street drugs ie ecstasy / mdma comes also from china.

When party drugs are sh1te it normally means china are being shy on raw material. Fact.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

all generic peps come from china and get relabeled as brands once there here to sell


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What? Even SRC??????


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

latblaster said:


> What? Even SRC??????


Surely not.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What I don't understand about Peptides is they all claim to be 98.9% or whatever purity. So why is there such a big difference in price?


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

latblaster:3165756 said:


> What I don't understand about Peptides is they all claim to be 98.9% or whatever purity. So why is there such a big difference in price?


Because claiming it is one thing but having it is another, a claim is worth nothing until there is independent labs to prove it

Ghrp ghrh is generally g2g but igf and more exotic peps have been proved bunk from several suppliers on several occasions


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

DannySprings said:


> Because claiming it is one thing but having it is another
> 
> Ghrp ghrh is generally g2g but igf and more *exotic peps have been proved bunk* from several suppliers on several occasions


Do you have evidence of this? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

because those crazy chinese will put melamine in watered down milk so that it appears to be not watered down.

They'll do that and sell it as a food product to their own country men what do you think those crazy fvckers will do to peptides they know will never get tested :lol:


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

latblaster:3165916 said:


> Do you have evidence of this? I'd like to read it.


Yeah there is abundance of labs on other boards, I'll pm you links when I get in as I'm on app at minute

But to get you started Google egro foli bunk, purity solutions bunk and precison peptides bunk, stick in lab reports or whatever on the end if it throws up too much and you need narrow it down


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What I'm trying to decide is which company to use long term really. Do you get what you pay for? I dunno. Is it like other PED's, in that if there was some

well used & liked steroids for sale at 50% cheaper than the rest, would it be any good? So how do you determine which peptides to use; by paying more,

do you get so much more benefit? Or is it a case of smaller benefits/results that the 'average person' need not bother about.


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

latblaster:3165932 said:


> What I'm trying to decide is which company to use long term really. Do you get what you pay for? I dunno. Is it like other PED's, in that if there was some
> 
> well used & liked steroids for sale at 50% cheaper than the rest, would it be any good? So how do you determine which peptides to use; by paying more,
> 
> do you get so much more benefit? Or is it a case of smaller benefits/results that the 'average person' need not bother about.


I.M.O the best way is to research the likes of lab reports that I have mentioned, if you can't find independent labs proving they legit then steer clear, SRC has recently been verified as legit by labs on dats forum so while it can in theory vary from batch to batch, this is prob the best information we have to make informed decisions,

Sides will also tell you alot, if you have used legit peps and know what to expect then change suppliers and don't get the same level of cts or whatever then you know something is up


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

DannySprings said:


> *the best information we have to make informed decisions, *
> 
> *
> *


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

latblaster said:


> What? Even SRC??????


SRC test each batch, and are 'said' to be clinical grade...

And to answer the OP, Chinese businessmen are dodgy, they are shrewd and would sell their own grandmother

Well, lots of them would.... so i doubt they would really care whether some College Jock in Las Vegas has 100% pure CJC-1295


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Raptor said:


> SRC test each batch, and are 'said' to be clinical grade...
> 
> And to answer the OP, Chinese businessmen are dodgy, they are shrewd and would sell their own grandmother
> 
> Well, lots of them would.... so i doubt they would really care whether some College Jock in Las Vegas has 100% pure CJC-1295


Anychance they would buy a grandmother? I'm trying to get rid of one..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Goldigger said:


> Anychance they would buy a grandmother? I'm trying to get rid of one..


Or my sister...?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why do SRC ones feel more potent than others if this is the case?

Are we jabbing rhino horn and rats penis's?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This pretty much sums it up.

Chinese version (rip off) of a mini cooper:










kigs...all that stuff...just a chinese version (rip off) of Pharma gh. Look good on the surface..but probably **** after using it properly.

That said, its the only choice many have due to costs, so yuo have to accept what you are given.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

The Chinese steal most of it for themselves, and sell the evil westerners bunk. It's a fact AND I can prove it:

noticed the Chinese are all getting taller these days. :strokes beard:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Why do SRC ones feel more potent than others if this is the case?
> 
> Are we jabbing rhino horn and rats *penis's*?


Mate, I believe the plural of penis is Penii.......... :whistling:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> The Chinese steal most of it for themselves, and sell the evil westerners bunk. It's a fact AND I can prove it:
> 
> noticed the Chinese are all getting taller these days. :strokes beard:


i still dont see them in hardcore porn either... they still got stumpys for dicks... :smartass:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Mate, I believe the plural of penis is Peniisisis......... :whistling:


Is it ,i don't watch too many pricks mate:lol: ^


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Cvnt..  ..fpmsl...btw what's happening with the powdered giraffe semen?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Cvnt..  ..fpmsl...btw what's happening with the powdered giraffe semen?


PGS is currently in later research stages,it should be released by my distributor first of next month buddy.It has shown great promise in monkies.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

The bit i don't get is how come no black market source in US can producce GH or steroid raws , only the chinese can.

yet when it comes to peps they have so much more expertise than the chinese...really??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well in the 'Journal of Reproduction & Infertility' it has had very good reviews. I don't wish to sound pretentious, but when I was at Oxford, we did alot of work with Giraffes.

http://www.jri.ir/En/


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

goonerton said:


> The bit i don't get is how come no black market source in US can producce GH or steroid raws , only the chinese can.
> 
> yet when it comes to peps they have so much more expertise than the chinese...really??


peps are legal in the us.

gh is not.

it's that simple.

if you have a giant manufacturing facility with huge vats of e. coli bacteria ****ting out HGH it might be a bit obvious, it's not the kind of thing you can keep a secret.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Well in the 'Journal of Reproduction & Infertility' it has had very good reviews. I don't wish to sound pretentious, but when I was at Oxford, we did alot of work with Giraffes.
> 
> http://www.jri.ir/En/


It works well Imho!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> peps are legal in the us.
> 
> gh is not.
> 
> ...


Thats not a bad point.

But do you really need a "giant" manufacturing facility to produce GH and is the same needed for steroid raws(no guessing)?

Cos there are plenty guys prepared to risk knocking up UGL gear once they have the raws from china, even though illegal

Also something else the guy who claimed no peps were produced in US said, if you doubt him ask any source that claims their peps are produced in US to show pics of production facilities...he seemed very confident none would....and as its legal like you say, don't see what they would have against that?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What about PGS?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

goonerton said:


> Thats not a bad point.
> 
> But do you really need a "giant" manufacturing facility to produce GH and is the same needed for steroid raws(no guessing)?
> 
> ...


I know SRC make theirs for medical studies etc so I don't doubt that their quality, they may or may not be made in the US I don't know, GH is made in the US for pharma so I can only assume if its legal there they'd make peps too, I imagine the process is probably similar. And if they have the manufacturing capacity and one is legal to sell to the public they probably would take advantage of that.

Gh isn't easy to make, it's made from genetically modified bacteria, not something a couple of blokes in a garage can just decide to produce. I brewed my first cycle after a couple hours research, if someone told me to genetically modify bacteria I think I'd still be here 5 years later with no GH


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Also a quick google shows up http://www.cambridgepeptides.com/aboutCambridgePeptides.shtml which claim to be a UK based manufacturer of custom peptides.

Doesn't say they make them in the UK though, they probably outsource it to china lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Also a quick google shows up http://www.cambridgepeptides.com/aboutCambridgePeptides.shtml which claim to be a UK based manufacturer of custom peptides.
> 
> Doesn't say they make them in the UK though, they probably outsource it to china lol


They are making the PGS too


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

I googled it, peptides are made by a chemical process and HGH is made through recombinant dna

the 2nd being much harder i would imagine.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Just collect GH from dead people like they used to


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I know SRC make theirs for medical studies etc so I don't doubt that their quality, they may or may not be made in the US I don't know, GH is made in the US for pharma so I can only assume if its legal there they'd make peps too, I imagine the process is probably similar. And if they have the manufacturing capacity and one is legal to sell to the public they probably would take advantage of that.
> 
> Gh isn't easy to make, it's made from genetically modified bacteria, not something a couple of blokes in a garage can just decide to produce. I brewed my first cycle after a couple hours research, if someone told me to genetically modify bacteria I think I'd still be here 5 years later with no GH


Yeh but i'm pretty sure they're not made using the facilities of any legit US company that make GH(not for the masses anyway) , as although they may not be illegal, i'm pretty sure they are not approved for human consumption.

i am aware it takes a bit more sophistication to make GH than than it does to knock up gear from raws, i was asking if does take a "huge" manufacturing facility, as you said

If i remember rightly i think the guy who was saying all peps were made in china was saying it was down to costs, that it just would not be possible to produce the peps in US at the necessary cost...I think he said some were just bottling products in US and claiming US made, that could explain the extra costs as probably would cost more bottling and labelling etc in US rather than just letting chinese do it.

Who knows maybe nothing in it but is food for thought IMO.


----------

